# "Kentucky Charm" on Kindle



## ChristineAnneLibbey (Apr 7, 2012)

Just in time for the Kentucky Derby...."Kentucky Charm" is an equestrian romance/mystery available for Kindle download! 

Amazon.com: Kentucky Charm eBook: Christine Anne Libbey: Kindle Store

Krissy Harrow, an equine veterinarian, has a new neighbor...a reclusive South African millionaire named Trevor Wright with a violent past. After a minor misunderstanding, they embark on an epic romance. But their love story is threatened by Krissy’s crazed stalker! After uncovering the man’s motive, Trevor and Krissy find themselves at the center of a plot so evil that it threatens to destroy their love and shake the entire thoroughbred racing community to it’s core.

Hope you enjoy! 

Note: This romance novel contains 'sexual dialogue' and therefore is deemed inappropriate for those under 18.


----------

